# Asus Laptop ... CPU und GPU  sehr warn, keinen zugriff auf Lüfter per software



## bummi18 (2. April 2016)

*Asus Laptop ... CPU und GPU  sehr warn, keinen zugriff auf Lüfter per software*

ist ein asus f751L   i7 4510U   gtx 850m ...  ich habe das Gefühl das der Lüfter egal wie warm der rechner ist die selbe drehzal hat , anscheinend scheint auch die gpu keinen lüfter drauf zu haben denn in afterburner ist die funktion nicht bedienbar und auslesbar. andere laptops von mir drehen den lüfter hoch wenn sie warm werden...  gibts ein prog. mit dem ich auf den cpu lüfter manuell ansteuern kann?  cpu kommt mal ganz schnell auf 80 grad wo sie sich warscheinlich dann runtertakten muss und gpu ist auch an der 80 grad marke drann. auch im bios kommt man an nix ran....  die hersteller denken wohl das alle laptop besitzer DAUs sind.


----------



## Hansi92 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Asus Laptop ... CPU und GPU  sehr warn, keinen zugriff auf Lüfter per software*

Probiere mal speed Fan aus. Zur Not einfach mal aufschrauben und nachsehen ob Lüfter verbaut sind.


----------



## bummi18 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Asus Laptop ... CPU und GPU  sehr warn, keinen zugriff auf Lüfter per software*

aufschrauben wollte ich vermeiden , die neuen sind so gebaut das man selbst für nen plattenwechsel das komplette teil zerlegen muss( sinnfrei , hätten die nicht wie üblich kleine deckel einbauen können). speedfan kann glaube ich nur auslesen oder auch steuern?


----------



## Hansi92 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Asus Laptop ... CPU und GPU  sehr warn, keinen zugriff auf Lüfter per software*

Kann auch steuern. Hier Forum gibt es auch eine Anleitung. Ich selber Steuer meine Lüfter auch mit speed Fan. Muss ich auch machen da ich meine graka über das Mainboard angeschlossen habe. Bei speed Fan kann ich ja einstellen das ich die Lüfter über graka Temp steuern kann und nicht nur cpu temp.


----------



## iTzZent (3. April 2016)

*AW: Asus Laptop ... CPU und GPU  sehr warn, keinen zugriff auf Lüfter per software*

Wie wäre es, das Gerät mal zu reinigen ? Es wird schon einen Grund haben, warum die Lüftersteuerung meint, hochzudrehen...  Das Gerät ist eigentlich für eine sehr leise Laufleistung bekannt, siehe hier: Test Asus F751LDV-TY178H Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests daher wird wohl was mit der Kühlung nicht stimmen... entweder es hat sich irgendwas zwischen Lüfter und Heatpipelamellen gesetzt (Staub etc) oder die Heatpipe ist defekt. Wie sind die Temperaturen im normalen Windows Betrieb beim surfen ? Dreht da der Lüfter auch schon auf max. hoch ?

Das man im Bios nichts ändern kann, ist auch normal, es ist nunmal ein Komplettsystem, welches so funktioniert wie es funktionieren soll... da muss man nichts weiter im Bios rumstellen. Allgemein kann man Notebooklüfter ehr selten steuern, da sie stets für das komplette System zuständig sind, nicht nur für eine Komponente.

MSI Afterburner kann auch keine Notebooklüfter auslesen...

Und was das Thema Wartung angeht, du hast dir das Gerät ausgesucht... es gibt mehr als genug Notebooks auf dem Markt, bei denen der Hersteller eine grosse Revisionsklappe verwendet oder das man einfach die komplette Bodenplatte entfernen kann. Asus ist allerdings dafür bekannt, das sie die Notebooks stets komplett verbauen. Und auf jeden Fall das Akku aus dem Gerät nehmen, bevor man dran rumschraubt... auch die Schrauben sollte man etwas weiter weg legen... kurz, nicht so arbeiten wir der Trottel im Video.

Dennoch ist es kein Hexenwerk, das Gerät zu öffnen um den Lüfter zu reinigen, siehe hier: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w6i684fkyDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und bitte... nicht so wie der Herr im Video arbeiten, immer mit einem Antistatikarmband oder mit Antistatik Handschuhen arbeiten ! Wir haben im MSI Forum gerade jemandenen, der sein 3400Euro Notebook wohl beim Festplattenwechsel einen Kurzschluss verpasst hat, durch eine elektrische Ladung von der Hand ! Sowas kostet unter 5Euro...


----------

